# International Schools



## Monty B

We are considering an offer in Egypt. Which areas are better to live in and which are the better and affordable schools? We have looked online and those that give fees on their site seem very expensive. Please help!!


----------



## txlstewart

For expats kids, I would recommend Cairo American College for an American curriculum or NCBIS for a British curriculum. Other schools may say they follow a certain country's curriculum, but it is watered down.


----------



## Monty B

Thanks for that. I have looked at them and they are quite expensive. Any more affordable suggestions?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Monty.

Quite simply you get what you pay for in Egypt.. 
The big fee paying schools employ well qualified teachers.. the others employ anyone who can speak English


----------



## Monty B

Thanks but that information is really not helpful. Hopefully other expats are slightly more polite and willing to help with constructive advice.


----------



## Lanason

Monty B said:


> Thanks but that information is really not helpful. Hopefully other expats are slightly more polite and willing to help with constructive advice.


My kids go to NCBIS which is excellent. 

Others like MES and AIS are good

Then you go down to Rehab British School , British Canadian in Sherook or Cairo English School. 

Where are you living / working - this makes a big difference as you would not want your kids travelling for hours on egyptian roads


----------



## txlstewart

AIS is 99% Egyptian students. The curriculum is good, and they have an IB Diploma program. You have to take into account that your child (at AIS or MES) would be in a class of predominantly English Language Learners. 

Check out the schools and make sure they are accredited by a reputable accreditation body--AND that the accreditation was done recently and is part of an ongoing process. If the school was "fully accredited" prior to opening and hasn't been through the process recently, then they are not a proper school. 

Most companies that bring you over pay for your children's education as part of your expat package. Please don't shortchange your children's futures to save a few pennies now....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamasue

Monty B said:


> Thanks but that information is really not helpful. Hopefully other expats are slightly more polite and willing to help with constructive advice.



I don't see anything impolite in Maiden's reply.....
It's a fact... the semi-decent schoold charge a fortune.....the cheaper ones can't afford to pay for decent staff....FACT!
I was offered teaching jobs in Egypt when I lived there..in a recognised private school..I've got no teaching experience whatsoever....don't even like kids!!


----------



## Monty B

Thank txlstewart. This is the kind of reply I was hoping for. Will look into it


----------



## Lanason

Monty B said:


> Thank txlstewart. This is the kind of reply I was hoping for. Will look into it


I don't know if you have been on many forums before but there is a certain etiquette.

It's alway good in your first post to say hello and introduce yourself. Then post your question. Critiscing and being sarcastic to other forum members is not appreciated. 
You wouldn't do this meeting someone in face to face situation would you?

Anyway welcome to the forum and I hope you find future comments useful and that you can share some of your life experiences for the benefits of others.


----------



## Monty B

I haven't been on many forums and find abrupt answers hard to deal with. Perhaps because I did not introduce myself properly? Anyway let me do it now. We live in Thailand at the moment. Why I am at a loss as to schooling is we have been homeschooling and both our kids feel ready to go to school. We are negotiating a package and the schooling is the hiccup. I do apologize for not following the etiquette.


----------



## Whitedesert

Monty B said:


> We are considering an offer in Egypt. Which areas are better to live in and which are the better and affordable schools? We have looked online and those that give fees on their site seem very expensive. Please help!!


 Monty, My daughter went to CAC, which is seriously expensive. The term affordable in some respects not relative in the discussion, when it comes to Egypt. (This is of cause my personal opinion). There are other options, as mentioned in this thread, and the advice is good. I paid for CAC, a bit grudgingly and it was not easy. Today I believed I had done the right thing, but then again, only my personal opinion. You should try living close to the school, my daughter could walk to CAC, which is in Degla, El Maadi. Maadi also makes sense if you want to attend church, and it is the best place for wifes to be, so as not to feel cut off, because transport is not an issue, that is important. Paying for two kids in CAC may be impossible financially, thank goodness I only had to pay for one. Bottom line, this is a hard choice, especially if your kids has been in either a private or good model C school back home. The standard that this describe might not be understood by all on the forum, you have to remember this is very much an international forum. If you want to match this standard only CAC will do.


----------



## expatagogo

Monty B said:


> I haven't been on many forums and find abrupt answers hard to deal with. Perhaps because I did not introduce myself properly? Anyway let me do it now. We live in Thailand at the moment. Why I am at a loss as to schooling is we have been homeschooling and both our kids feel ready to go to school. We are negotiating a package and the schooling is the hiccup. I do apologize for not following the etiquette.


Welcome to the forum!

The answers you've been given sum the situation up: you'll get what you pay for, and it's worth considering the commute in Cairo traffic.

Perhaps you could continue to home school your children and join a club for socialization. Is that something you would consider?


----------



## txlstewart

I think a true expat school is the best option even for students coming from public schools in the US. ( Public education in the States can be very good with challenging curriculum.)

It has been my experience that Egyptian kids can sometimes be cruel to "outsiders," which is something I would not wish for any child......

Stand firm on getting tuition included in your expat package!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Monty B

Whitedesert said:


> Monty, My daughter went to CAC, which is seriously expensive. The term affordable in some respects not relative in the discussion, when it comes to Egypt. (This is of cause my personal opinion). There are other options, as mentioned in this thread, and the advice is good. I paid for CAC, a bit grudgingly and it was not easy. Today I believed I had done the right thing, but then again, only my personal opinion. You should try living close to the school, my daughter could walk to CAC, which is in Degla, El Maadi. Maadi also makes sense if you want to attend church, and it is the best place for wifes to be, so as not to feel cut off, because transport is not an issue, that is important. Paying for two kids in CAC may be impossible financially, thank goodness I only had to pay for one. Bottom line, this is a hard choice, especially if your kids has been in either a private or good model C school back home. The standard that this describe might not be understood by all on the forum, you have to remember this is very much an international forum. If you want to match this standard only CAC will do.


Thank you so much. I have looked at CAC but unfortunately it is far too expensive.


----------



## Monty B

What is Rehab International like?


----------



## Lanason

Monty B said:


> What is Rehab International like?


It's ok - again mainly Egyptian kids, but adequate for a British curriculum.

How old are your kids?
Where will your work be based?


----------



## Monty B

Ok. Kids are 13 & 15. Job is in the Delta area. I don't know various regions so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lanason

Monty B said:


> Ok. Kids are 13 & 15. Job is in the Delta area. I don't know various regions so any help will be greatly appreciated


My kids are the same age one just turn 16 and the other just turned 14. What curriculum have yours been learning, cus 15 is mid way through iGCSE's.

The Delta area is huge , like 150 km East / West and the same North / South
it is bounded by Alexandria, Port said and Cairo. I would want to know where it is.m 

The triangle of Work / House / School is very important, my view:-
House -> work - ideally no more than 45mins but up to 1.5hrs absolute max
House -> school - ideally no more than 20mins, but up to 45mins absolute max

Rehab to the Delta could be hours :confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> My kids are the same age one just turn 16 and the other just turned 14. What curriculum have yours been learning, cus 15 is mid way through iGCSE's.
> 
> The Delta area is huge , like 150 km East / West and the same North / South
> it is bounded by Alexandria, Port said and Cairo. I would want to know where it is.m
> 
> The triangle of Work / House / School is very important, my view:-
> House -> work - ideally no more than 45mins but up to 1.5hrs absolute max
> House -> school - ideally no more than 20mins, but up to 45mins absolute max
> 
> Rehab to the Delta could be hours :confused2:


 Have to agree with Lanason. Monty, the delta is huge, it starts north of Cairo and runs all the way to Alexandria. This might mean you need to stay out at 6th October. There is a good school there called cheuoifat international school, (British curricular) something like that, might not have the spelling right. Some of the teachers are South African.


----------



## Whitedesert

There are South Africans working out in the Delta, staying in Tanta, they are basically agricultural people, involved in the larger commercial farms as advisor's in various disciplines, but none with kids. There are no suitable schools out there. Depending on how far you are going to be out there you may need to stay there in the week and travel back for weekends, to say 6th October city. Most of the delta can be accessed off the Alex desert toll road.


----------



## Lanason

Whitedesert said:


> Have to agree with Lanason..


There is hope yet


----------



## Monty B

Thank you so much to all for the very useful information! My husband will be involved in the agricultural side so your advice has really helped.


----------



## Whitedesert

Monty B said:


> Thank you so much to all for the very useful information! My husband will be involved in the agricultural side so your advice has really helped.


 We have a facebook page called South Africans in Egypt, and I think some of the agricultural guys are on there. Maybe you should look it up, and ask them to invite you, and then you can link up with them. They will be able to give you very specific advise.


----------



## Monty B

Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## Biffy

I think you need to find out exactly where you will be living first and whether or not the company will contribute to the expense of the school!
As you say some of the school fees are eye poppingly expensive. 

There are some good schools that don't cost the earth - but then again the cost of the earth is relative!!
We have 3 children here - and I don't get tuition paid - so to go a school such as BISC out in 6th october was impossible the tuition fees would make us live in a tent in the desert!

Location of home / work is important - some families don't mind their children travelling 2 hours each way everyday on the bus (on the compound where we live some kids are picked up by their buses at 6:10 am (school day starts at 8:00 am) and they get dropped off at after 5pm in the evening (school finishes at 3pm).
I never want this for my children.
we have managed to find a house within 15 minutes driving from my work - and the school is 30 minutes from the house also - so no-one is sacrificed!

You need to find out the location of your base before deciding on a school.


----------



## Lanason

Biffy said:


> I think you need to find out exactly where you will be living first and whether or not the company will contribute to the expense of the school!
> As you say some of the school fees are eye poppingly expensive.
> 
> There are some good schools that don't cost the earth - but then again the cost of the earth is relative!!
> We have 3 children here - and I don't get tuition paid - so to go a school such as BISC out in 6th october was impossible the tuition fees would make us live in a tent in the desert!
> 
> Location of home / work is important - some families don't mind their children travelling 2 hours each way everyday on the bus (on the compound where we live some kids are picked up by their buses at 6:10 am (school day starts at 8:00 am) and they get dropped off at after 5pm in the evening (school finishes at 3pm).
> I never want this for my children.
> we have managed to find a house within 15 minutes driving from my work - and the school is 30 minutes from the house also - so no-one is sacrificed!
> 
> You need to find out the location of your base before deciding on a school.


Hello and welcome

I would say the top 2 are BISC and NCBIS - IMHO

where do your kids go?


----------



## RPC

Lanason said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> I would say the top 2 are BISC and NCBIS - IMHO
> 
> where do your kids go?


My kids went to BISC for several years, academically is currently the best option in Cairo, socially instead, for expat teenagers but also for mixed nationality students (also if half egyptians), it is a very challenging environment!!


----------



## Monty B

We have just found out we will be living in Shorouk city. Any ideas?


----------



## Lanason

Monty B said:


> We have just found out we will be living in Shorouk city. Any ideas?


Well that means you can rules out 6th October and downtown and Maadi - in my opinion 

Rules in:-
Madiaty rehab katameya Helopolis and all points between 

British Canadian Shrouk
Cairo English school
NCBIS
MES
choufait
Rehab British 
AIS

Pays yer money takes yer choice


----------



## Monty B

Thanks That really helps! Gives me a better idea.


----------



## Whitedesert

Monty B said:


> We have just found out we will be living in Shorouk city. Any ideas?


 Wow, that's way out on the way to Suez! Not really sure, but maybe the schools at El Rehab would be the closest? Sorry, not much help, you guys are really going to stay WAY OUT!


----------



## charleen

Whitedesert said:


> Wow, that's way out on the way to Suez! Not really sure, but maybe the schools at El Rehab would be the closest? Sorry, not much help, you guys are really going to stay WAY OUT!


I live in sherouk and it is not way out there. You can choose schools in rehab or tagamma or even heliopolis. What schools do you have in mind or what are you really wanting out of the school. Maybe I can help you out. Sherouk is very nice and quiet and clean. Do you know where you will be living exactly? I could give you some suggestions if you like...


----------



## Monty B

@Charleen, hi there. The company my husband works for has got us a villa somewhere in Shorouk city. When I know more details I'll let you know. Do you know anything about the international school of elite education?


----------



## Whitedesert

charleen said:


> I live in sherouk and it is not way out there. You can choose schools in rehab or tagamma or even heliopolis. What schools do you have in mind or what are you really wanting out of the school. Maybe I can help you out. Sherouk is very nice and quiet and clean. Do you know where you will be living exactly? I could give you some suggestions if you like...


 It was not meant to be personal Charleen, for us living in and around the city, it is indeed WAY out there. El Rehab is already WAY out there. It is not a criticism, it is just really like that.


----------



## charleen

Monty B said:


> @Charleen, hi there. The company my husband works for has got us a villa somewhere in Shorouk city. When I know more details I'll let you know. Do you know anything about the international school of elite education?


These are the ones you might like but it depends on what you can afford and what system of education you like...
New Cairo British International School
American International School of Egypt (I have Korean friends kids that go here )
The International Schools Of Choueifat, New Cairo, Cairo, Egypt (tough but good)



These are the good ones, there are others that would be ok but you would need to make sure the kids work hard and get a teacher that is good also.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Biffy said:


> I think you need to find out exactly where you will be living first and whether or not the company will contribute to the expense of the school!
> As you say some of the school fees are eye poppingly expensive.
> 
> There are some good schools that don't cost the earth - but then again the cost of the earth is relative!!
> We have 3 children here - and I don't get tuition paid - so to go a school such as BISC out in 6th october was impossible the tuition fees would make us live in a tent in the desert!
> 
> Location of home / work is important - some families don't mind their children travelling 2 hours each way everyday on the bus (on the compound where we live some kids are picked up by their buses at 6:10 am (school day starts at 8:00 am) and they get dropped off at after 5pm in the evening (school finishes at 3pm).
> I never want this for my children.
> we have managed to find a house within 15 minutes driving from my work - and the school is 30 minutes from the house also - so no-one is sacrificed!
> 
> 
> You need to find out the location of your base before deciding on a school.




You are a absolutely correct. 

One point though, although I agree that the fees would be a drain on anyone's income if they had to pay themselves, in my opinion they represent decent value here in Egypt. We pay about GBP7,500 per annum for NCBIS which is a good school with qualified expatriate teachers. I paid about that six years ago for a prep school in the UK. My brother has two children at school in the London area and he is paying circa GBP 14K for each 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Monty B

Thanks to all for input. I really appreciate all the suggestions.


----------



## Biffy

*International school*

Maybe - but if I had to pay 75000 LE per year for 3 children - I think you would find me in jail with Hsni for bank robbery!!!

14k in the Uk for a school near London isn't bad - but when you think the maority of us Plebs would be sending our children to a good (if you live in the right area - and we did) government school for free - with the only extras the extra-curricular activities to pay for 22k for schooling is extortionate.

Unforatunately my contract is 1/2 1/2 - they have tried me like an expat. in many ways - but not the whole way (which is something I am working on!!). But until then we pay for our childrens schooling and to send them to a school that is not an international British curriculum school is unnacceptable!!


----------



## txlstewart

Don't forget "with qualified teachers.". Many, many schools in Cairo use the term "International" because it sounds important.


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> Don't forget "with qualified teachers.". Many, many schools in Cairo use the term "International" because it sounds important.




Not so much important as description to charge more


----------



## Biffy

AN International school teaches an out of EGypt curriculum such as the american / british curriculum as well as maybe a stream on the egyptian curriculum.
One important thing to see - is whether the teachers thatg are teaching the curriculum are western expats who are native english speakers - or cheaper (and it is true) egyptian teachers who speak english as a second language.
We personally chose a school where the teachers are native english speakers - otherwise the teachers haven't been trained in the proper curriculum and their inflection on words / grasp of the english language (especially colloquialisms and locause of wrods that for example only a brit would know )- especially in literature/ history / etc. studies is not good!!


----------



## noodleaki

Hello everyone! I am new on here and have found the site full of useful info ! Thanks!

We have two boys 6 and 7 years old. My husband has been living and working in Zamalek for a couple of months now on a permanent contract for an American firm and the boys (who are bilingual) and I are still in Athens where the kids go to Greek public school. 

We are looking to move out to Cairo to join my husband and I have been reading the threads on schools. I understand that there are a huge number of international schools and also that there is a huge variation in standards and environment! Can anyone give me a quick pointer as to which schools within a reasonable distance of zamalek are actually worth looking into. I like the sound of the Cairo American College but it seems much more expensive than other schools and its possibly out of our budget. I have also looked at Greek schools but they seem to have very small student numbers. 

also, does anyone have any experience of living in Zamalek with young kids? And - are there any Greeks on here?! 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

noodleaki said:


> Hello everyone! I am new on here and have found the site full of useful info ! Thanks!
> 
> We have two boys 6 and 7 years old. My husband has been living and working in Zamalek for a couple of months now on a permanent contract for an American firm and the boys (who are bilingual) and I are still in Athens where the kids go to Greek public school.
> 
> We are looking to move out to Cairo to join my husband and I have been reading the threads on schools. I understand that there are a huge number of international schools and also that there is a huge variation in standards and environment! Can anyone give me a quick pointer as to which schools within a reasonable distance of zamalek are actually worth looking into. I like the sound of the Cairo American College but it seems much more expensive than other schools and its possibly out of our budget. I have also looked at Greek schools but they seem to have very small student numbers.
> 
> also, does anyone have any experience of living in Zamalek with young kids? And - are there any Greeks on here?!
> 
> Thanks




Hello and welcome to the forum.

Living in Zamalek is great when you do not have to leave the island during rush hour.. this will be your biggest problem for schools, good schools are a long commute for your children, kids here often catch the school bus at 7am and get home maybe at 5pm and later!!.. we have a few teachers who post so they will be able to advise you.

If you have a choice of where to live you might want to think about Maadi as it 

Check your husbands work contract.. most expat contracts give an allowance for schooling.

I love Zamalek but I am not sure if it is the best place to live when you have children, you might be better if it is possible to look at Maadi 

I don't think we have any Greeks that post but we do have a fairly large Greek population in Cairo, we even have a Greek club. 


Good luck on your move.

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat

noodleaki said:


> Hello everyone! I am new on here and have found the site full of useful info ! Thanks!
> 
> We have two boys 6 and 7 years old. My husband has been living and working in Zamalek for a couple of months now on a permanent contract for an American firm and the boys (who are bilingual) and I are still in Athens where the kids go to Greek public school.
> 
> We are looking to move out to Cairo to join my husband and I have been reading the threads on schools. I understand that there are a huge number of international schools and also that there is a huge variation in standards and environment! Can anyone give me a quick pointer as to which schools within a reasonable distance of zamalek are actually worth looking into. I like the sound of the Cairo American College but it seems much more expensive than other schools and its possibly out of our budget. I have also looked at Greek schools but they seem to have very small student numbers.
> 
> also, does anyone have any experience of living in Zamalek with young kids? And - are there any Greeks on here?!
> 
> Thanks


Hello and welcome to the forum.

Someone will be on here soon who can probably answer some if not all of your question.
Don't think we have any Greeks on here,but i could be wrong.
Good luck with your move.


----------



## txlstewart

noodleaki said:


> Hello everyone! I am new on here and have found the site full of useful info ! Thanks!
> 
> We have two boys 6 and 7 years old. My husband has been living and working in Zamalek for a couple of months now on a permanent contract for an American firm and the boys (who are bilingual) and I are still in Athens where the kids go to Greek public school.
> 
> We are looking to move out to Cairo to join my husband and I have been reading the threads on schools. I understand that there are a huge number of international schools and also that there is a huge variation in standards and environment! Can anyone give me a quick pointer as to which schools within a reasonable distance of zamalek are actually worth looking into. I like the sound of the Cairo American College but it seems much more expensive than other schools and its possibly out of our budget. I have also looked at Greek schools but they seem to have very small student numbers.
> 
> also, does anyone have any experience of living in Zamalek with young kids? And - are there any Greeks on here?!
> 
> Thanks


CAC is expensive--and worth it. As Maiden said, check pit your husband's expat package as most firms pay for your children's tuition. Check out their website to see all they have to offer. 

Maadi has sports leagues and a variety of activities for your children.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Milouk84

British Colombia is in Sherouk, but fairly new, i think between 5-10 years.


----------



## Jamjoom

@Noodleaki
My cousin works in Education and is now working on a website to rate school in Egypt. I also interview students occasionally for admission for an American University. Based on tuition+academics your best buy will be the following:
MES, BISC, NCBIS
Then comes CES and Tiba Interated
Then Hayah Interntional Academy And St. Fatima International School in Nasr City.

The above are rated based on academics + finances. They offer the best academic environment alon with the best tuition rates. Their students are highly rated and they make it to the best colleges. The school does a an excellent job in guidance and in integrating the students with their environment and internationally.

CAC and AIS are over rated. Their students have a reputation of being spoiled. Tuition is too high compared to academics. I would not waste my time on these. I have interviewed over 30 students over the last 4 years from these two schools and none impressed me except one.


----------



## txlstewart

Jamjoom said:


> @Noodleaki
> My cousin works in Education and is now working on a website to rate school in Egypt. I also interview students occasionally for admission for an American University. Based on tuition+academics your best buy will be the following:
> MES, BISC, NCBIS
> Then comes CES and Tiba Interated
> Then Hayah Interntional Academy And St. Fatima International School in Nasr City.
> 
> The above are rated based on academics + finances. They offer the best academic environment alon with the best tuition rates. Their students are highly rated and they make it to the best colleges. The school does a an excellent job in guidance and in integrating the students with their environment and internationally.
> 
> CAC and AIS are over rated. Their students have a reputation of being spoiled. Tuition is too high compared to academics. I would not waste my time on these. I have interviewed over 30 students over the last 4 years from these two schools and none impressed me except one.


Yes--qualified teachers who are native speakers--total waste of money. Proper resources for teachers and students---horrible thing to subject your child to!


----------



## Jamjoom

All schools mentioned above have native speaker teachers and more than enough resources for teachers and students.
In order to evaluate schools you need enough insight into the school management itself, student evaluations, all student scores, follow-up students after graduation, teacher credentials plus surveys of teachers/students/experts. It is a difficult task. My friend is working on a website right now to rate schools like US News and World Report. She already has the algorithm and everything and has collected information for 75% of the top schools in Egypt. She will start publishing in 6 months or so.


----------



## txlstewart

Jamjoom said:


> All schools mentioned above have native speaker teachers and more than enough resources for teachers and students.
> In order to evaluate schools you need enough insight into the school management itself, student evaluations, all student scores, follow-up students after graduation, teacher credentials plus surveys of teachers/students/experts. It is a difficult task. My friend is working on a website right now to rate schools like US News and World Report. She already has the algorithm and everything and has collected information for 75% of the top schools in Egypt. She will start publishing in 6 months or so.


I'm waiting with bated breath......


----------



## expatagogo

All of it 'self-reported' no doubt!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## noodleaki

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

BISC seems like an option as it is in Zamalek where my husband works and currently lives. 

Does anyone have any comment on the school, or indeed on living in Zamalek with young kids? We currently live in a busy, built up area of Athens but there are lots of parks and playgrounds around so the boys are used to spending a lot of time outdoors with other children. 

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

noodleaki said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> BISC seems like an option as it is in Zamalek where my husband works and currently lives.
> 
> Does anyone have any comment on the school, or indeed on living in Zamalek with young kids? We currently live in a busy, built up area of Athens but there are lots of parks and playgrounds around so the boys are used to spending a lot of time outdoors with other children.
> 
> thanks




There are no outdoors spaces in Zamalek other than the two private clubs which would be impossible to join. there maybe a swing park but if there is I can guarantee it will be run down and dangerous. Cairo is not what you could call child friendly.

I guess you have not been here yet?

Maiden


----------



## noodleaki

MaidenScotland said:


> There are no outdoors spaces in Zamalek other than the two private clubs which would be impossible to join. there maybe a swing park but if there is I can guarantee it will be run down and dangerous. Cairo is not what you could call child friendly.
> 
> I guess you have not been here yet?
> 
> Maiden


Yes, I am here at the moment - which is kind of why I am asking.

I know that cities can be deceptive and a hectic urban environment can hide all sorts secret quiet spots so (Athens is very like that!). So, really I was just checking that I wasn't missing anything!

thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

noodleaki said:


> Yes, I am here at the moment - which is kind of why I am asking.
> 
> I know that cities can be deceptive and a hectic urban environment can hide all sorts secret quiet spots so (Athens is very like that!). So, really I was just checking that I wasn't missing anything!
> 
> thanks!




Sadly no you are not missing anything...for a day out you might like to take your children to the Pharonic Village in Giza.. a bit run down but still worth a visit.
It is very easy to find as it is on the river in Giza and I am sure most taxi drivers know where it is.


----------



## Jamjoom

@noodleaki
If you want to live in an open area you might want to try 6th of October (which is not that fat from Zamalek). A lot of people do that commute daily and you can carpool. It takes about half an hour if you know your times. Lots of open areas and you could have your kids join a big school there.

You could also try New Cairo and commute through the Ring Road. Not the best arrangement but if it is your husband who is commuting it is not that hard. A lot of people also do it. You can then have your kids join the schools in New Cairo. Lots of open space.

Zamalek is considered downtown so obviously no space. 

So both options are available. It's a trade off between your husband's work and your kid's open space issue. I think 6th October is your best option.


----------



## Malak

noodleaki said:


> Yes, I am here at the moment - which is kind of why I am asking.
> 
> I know that cities can be deceptive and a hectic urban environment can hide all sorts secret quiet spots so (Athens is very like that!). So, really I was just checking that I wasn't missing anything!
> 
> thanks!


Hi, 
There are a few areas in zamalek that are green, try the Samak garden or fish park as its called, its 5le to get in and your kids can run round.. a bit run down but fine.... also i am sure you will meet people who will get you into the club there, at your husbands work he may meet someone who has a membership, they can take you in and get you a month or 6 month pass. i do beleive thats how it works...
Also along the nile in Zamalek there are some nice gardens... so its not all doom and gloom...


----------



## Lanason

noodleaki said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> BISC seems like an option as it is in Zamalek where my husband works and currently lives.
> 
> Does anyone have any comment on the school, or indeed on living in Zamalek with young kids? We currently live in a busy, built up area of Athens but there are lots of parks and playgrounds around so the boys are used to spending a lot of time outdoors with other children.
> 
> thanks


I belive that, along with NCBIS, BSIC is in the top 2 schools in Egypt:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## goshkiao

*Anyone with kids that attended AIS Egypt?*

Hi everyone,

Is there any expat who has kids attending AIS Egypt? I would like to know your observation of the children's experience there. We are wondering if our child, who speaks English but little Arabic, could comfortably fit in a student body that is mainly Arabic speaking. Many thanks!

Gosh


----------



## Helen Ellis

It would be difficult at first, but I doubt much more than going to any new school would be. Children learn languages very quickly when they are immersed in them. The local nursery is run in English, the children have to speak English all day and lessons are conducted in English. Non English speaking children soon pick it up and are not as afraid of making mistakes as adults are.


----------

